# IBS/Constipation anal leakage/fecal body odor. please help :(



## person123

Hello

My name is jack, i am 17 years old and i have been suffering from IBS/Anal leakage for about 5 years now. I believe i have IBS because my stomach is very sensitive to greasy, fried, spicy, and just unhealthy foods in general. I have a lot of trouble eating wheat and get really bloated up. I have really bad bowel movements after eating things like that. I also tend to stay away from dairy since i am lactose intolerant. My symptoms of anal leakage started 5 years ago after a christmas vacation in Florida, which i got sick and had to take anti-biotics. I first noticed the anal leakage in school. During classes i would constantly go to the bathroom because i would have a wet anus, and whenever i wiped there was a yellowish color left on the toilet paper. In addition to the anal leakage there is also a fecal smell. After a bowel movement, and after a shower i still notice fecal residue on the toilet paper if i were to go wipe in the bathroom or something. Everyday of my life i am scared to go to school or to go out in public because i know i will leak and smell like poop. I have been to many doctors, including a colorectal doctor. During my visit with this doctor he took a look at my anus and noticed that my hemorrhoids were irritated he also told me that what i was leaking was mucus. He also told me that i produced a lot of mucus. When i tried explaining to him about the smell he denied it and told me that the mucus has no smell and that it was simply in my mind. He went on to diagnose the problem has puritas ani, which i dont believe i have because i dont feel itchy in my anus area. In addition to the anal leakage i notice that my crack is really moist and wet im not sure what it is. Not sure if the leakage is coming out of that area or its just the anxiety that takes over. Sitting down for long periods of time is also horrible, i get very tensed up down there and sometimes start to go numb depending on the amount of time i sit. The anal leakage occurs 24/7 despite of me getting tense or just being relaxed. A thing that id like to say would be that when i was a child, around 7-12 range, ive always had problems with constipation and straining. For example when i was like 7 i got so constipated that i had to go to the emergency room because of the horrible pain. I was wondering that maybe all the straining could have caused my anal muscles to weaken thus causing all the leakage and the fecal body odour? The colorectal doctor recommended that i put a piece of cotton on the outside of my anus so i dont have the sensation of leakage, this helps with the sensation (sometimes) but the bad smell continues and after a long period of time i feel wet again. I have no clue what this problem could be, my senior year of high school is coming up and this problem isnt resolved. I want to live a normal life, have a girlfriend, go out with friends, etc. But i believe that is not possible at least the way i am. This problem has caused a lot of mental problems, like social anxiety and depression. PLEASE give me any suggestions or questions that i could answer to give you a better understanding of my problem. Is it possible that i could have a recto-anal Intussusception? *PS* I did get a colonoscopy done and they did not find anything. *ps* ps* my leakage gets worse when i eat dairy products or when i am simply in public scared and my anxiety gets really bad. I want to be myself again someone that loves talking to and meeting new people. Help me get back the real me


----------



## ibsing

I would start off with completely eliminating all the bad foods! Strictly avoid wheat/gluten, dairy, processed foods, sugars etc. Look up the low fodmap diet for IBS, it's been helping for me in terms of going to the bathroom. The thing about it is that you have to be super careful of foods that do surprisingly include wheat/dairy. This might not help the odor instantly but it will definitely help with IBS. Maybe look up Candida since you were taking antibiotics when it first began?

Also incorporate exercise + time to relax into your week to help with anxiety. It's hard at first but you have to make the decision of wanting to get better or continue feeling awful. I have similar symptoms and I'm trying to work through it. I had the tense/anxiety/wet feeling but I started taking Florastor and it seems to be helping but I'm not entirely sure yet.

Carry around wet wipes, drink lots of water and spend your time doing positive things: reading, movies, and taking walks in the meantime.

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Kehndy12

I have a problem with smelling like poop and also problems of feeling like I get a wet anus, but my wet anus problem is more mild than yours. I usually don't detect any wetness on baby wipes if I wipe myself, but I can definitely feel wet down there.

I've been trying a low FODMAP diet lately, and I'm surprised to say my wet anus problem has been greatly reduced! However, I've found that not every food allowed on a low FODMAP diet guarantees I will avoid getting a wet anus. To be specific, when I was eating dry-roasted peanuts, I would have major problems of having a wet anus. When I stopped eating dry-roasted peanuts, my wet anus problem was so much better. I've mostly been eating potatoes, carrots, oatmeal, and cashews (no milk, no wheat, no gluten, no eggs). This diet has been helping me a ton.

So my recommendation to you is to try a low FODMAP diet and to see if you notice any changes in your problem.


----------



## person123

ibsing said:


> I would start off with completely eliminating all the bad foods! Strictly avoid wheat/gluten, dairy, processed foods, sugars etc. Look up the low fodmap diet for IBS, it's been helping for me in terms of going to the bathroom. The thing about it is that you have to be super careful of foods that do surprisingly include wheat/dairy. This might not help the odor instantly but it will definitely help with IBS. Maybe look up Candida since you were taking antibiotics when it first began?
> 
> Also incorporate exercise + time to relax into your week to help with anxiety. It's hard at first but you have to make the decision of wanting to get better or continue feeling awful. I have similar symptoms and I'm trying to work through it. I had the tense/anxiety/wet feeling but I started taking Florastor and it seems to be helping but I'm not entirely sure yet.
> 
> Carry around wet wipes, drink lots of water and spend your time doing positive things: reading, movies, and taking walks in the meantime.
> 
> Hope that helps a little!


OK! thank you very much for taking the time to respond to me. So does this low fodmap diet show me exactly what i should eat? And if so is it just over the internet? Ill look up candida as you asked. What is this florastor you are talking about and what is it do to you? hopefully it isnt made with lactose cause i am lactose intolerant. Thanks again for the response, ill try my best to keep a positive attitude, life is pretty tough for me at the moment.. i recently told this girl how i felt about her and i just think i made things worse for me. But anyways thanks again


----------



## person123

Kehndy12 said:


> I have a problem with smelling like poop and also problems of feeling like I get a wet anus, but my wet anus problem is more mild than yours. I usually don't detect any wetness on baby wipes if I wipe myself, but I can definitely feel wet down there.
> 
> I've been trying a low FODMAP diet lately, and I'm surprised to say my wet anus problem has been greatly reduced! However, I've found that not every food allowed on a low FODMAP diet guarantees I will avoid getting a wet anus. To be specific, when I was eating dry-roasted peanuts, I would have major problems of having a wet anus. When I stopped eating dry-roasted peanuts, my wet anus problem was so much better. I've mostly been eating potatoes, carrots, oatmeal, and cashews (no milk, no wheat, no gluten, no eggs). This diet has been helping me a ton.
> 
> So my recommendation to you is to try a low FODMAP diet and to see if you notice any changes in your problem.


Thank you very much! i will get on this right away. Has the smell changed at all? Honestly i possibly mightve been able to live with the wet anus, but the smell is just a killer. It ruins everything in my life, and just gives me so many more problems.


----------



## ibsing

Yup, just look up low fodmap diet! The thing is you have to be very strict and it might even take months to heal. Eliminate all the bad foods and slowly incorporate them one by one into your diet to see which ones you shouldn't be eating, although it seems like you already have an idea. It sucks because I used to love any sugar but now I'd rather live a semi-normal life again rather than eat my favorite foods.

Florastor is a type of probiotic and it does include a small amount of lactose. I am lactose intolerant as well and I don't have any problems with it. Really I wouldn't worry about this until after you start changing your diet first. Food is medicine and you are what you eat, first and foremost. You're young so your body will heal faster if you start all of this now rather than trying to avoid it!

Does the wet feeling/leakage always occur no matter what situation you are in or does it only occur when you're anxious?


----------



## centraleurope01

Try Buscopan that will help you feel better. Get the "forte" version if u can. For your anxiety take medasepam (2 X1) for a month till u get better. It will help u relax and not deal with problems u can't change. Medasepam is for prescription only.


----------



## person123

ibsing said:


> Yup, just look up low fodmap diet! The thing is you have to be very strict and it might even take months to heal. Eliminate all the bad foods and slowly incorporate them one by one into your diet to see which ones you shouldn't be eating, although it seems like you already have an idea. It sucks because I used to love any sugar but now I'd rather live a semi-normal life again rather than eat my favorite foods.
> 
> Florastor is a type of probiotic and it does include a small amount of lactose. I am lactose intolerant as well and I don't have any problems with it. Really I wouldn't worry about this until after you start changing your diet first. Food is medicine and you are what you eat, first and foremost. You're young so your body will heal faster if you start all of this now rather than trying to avoid it!
> 
> Does the wet feeling/leakage always occur no matter what situation you are in or does it only occur when you're anxious?


Yes the wet feeling/leakage occurs 24/7 as we speak i feel wet down there. the smell and the leakage get 200% worse when my anxiety goes up, for example at school or just in public. Do you really believe itll take months for the diet to take affect? I am currently trying to set up appointments with the colorectal doctor or GI and a psychologist.


----------



## ibsing

Seeing a doctor will certainly help if the problem is something physical that needs correction! I'm really unsure of the cure as I suffer from leaky gas as well but only in certain situations and I don't get any mucus or anything. But it does get worse in anxious situations.

However, through my own research I can say that your DIET will help a lot. You stated that eating wheat made you feel bloated and have trouble with bowel movements, so really the first step to take is to eliminate it completely for at least a few months. This is definitely more harder than it sounds but well worth it! You can be intolerant to foods and not know it until you remove them.

I read about someone who was cured from fecal body odor by eliminating gluten: http://www.curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=2100489

It's not the same condition as you but an example of how much impact food can have an effect on our bodies.

A lot of other people seemed to have been cured after months to almost a year of staying on a healthy track. Be patient!


----------



## Grafica

Hi, I just saw this post today, so I'm late. I hope you're better than when you last posted. Do you know if you have Celiac disease? I have a history of IBS, and just started getting anal leakage last year. I take a probiotic, called Thrive, which is expensive, but I did quite a bit of reading on it, and at the time (about two years ago), it was the only one on the US Market that survived the entire length of the gut. However, there may be other(s) now that do survive the entire gut.


----------

